# Bachmann HO 44 tonner setting CV values



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

HI
I have this 44 tonner and I would like to reset CV's for slower switching and running, anyone know the CV's for this engine and what mode to program it in. This has no sound.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's basically a trial and error process, depending on which decoder is installed, and whether it supports customized speed tables (although you can always set starting voltage, max voltage and acceleration / deceleration values to give you an li ear speed curve).


----------



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

I have the sheet for it but it doesn't say much for setting values.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

nrscroller said:


> I have the sheet for it but it doesn't say much for setting values.


None of them do. If it supports speed tables, you can set up a curve for start speed, midrange, and max speed; otherwise, just set the individual cv values by trial and error as I noted above.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

For "a start" on which CV values to adjust, you might try searching for and downloading a TCS instruction sheet for a basic (non sound) decoder.

I realize that this isn't the decoder that you have, but many of the CV functions should be similar or the same.

Try this one:
https://tcsdcc.com/sites/default/files/A6X.pdf


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Not that my two cents worth is going to mean much added to what has already been clearly stated, but you do need to know which decoder it is. They're not all the same, and don't programme the same.

CTValley is correct; if it's an NMRA-compliant decoder, it will support at least two types of speed tables. But, you could just as easily configure CV's 5 and 6 to get your maximum speed set down some, and also to set the mid-range speed commensurately. CV5 is the maximum speed for the highest possible throttle setting, and CV6 is the mid-range speed. Fiddle a bit, but just make sure you don't get them screwed up by making them backwards. That is, don't make CV6 40mph and CV5 only 20. That's backwards.


----------

